# How do HCC properties compare to better timeshares?



## m61376 (Mar 1, 2007)

I've been reading about HCC with quite a bit of interest and have been toying with the idea of joining. I found Bill and Perry's discourse a few weeks ago to be quite informative and I am still not fully convinced of the financial model. That being said, I know many of you have been touting how wonderful their properties are.

Since many of you have at least toured several of their properties, how do they differ/compare to the better timeshares (Marriott, DVD, Westin, etc.)? Since I am not a skier, I am obviously more interested in their other destinations. I know Bill has raved about the NYC location (it is a great location, but a modest unit size-wise; NYC real estate is pricey and they are trying to stick to ~700K purchases), but I'd be interested in impressions/comments about other properties as to unit size/amenities/locations and type of resorts they are in, if located in resorts. Any mini-reviews would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 1, 2007)

I think MOST HCC properties blow away MOST of all the timeshares with the exception of Four Seasons....just visit their web site and view the sizes of the units.

Most timeshares have a "hotel" feel...and most HCC properties have a "home or condo" feel.

I own DVC, Marriott, and Westgate Park City....and HCC is much more impressive than any of my timeshares.


----------



## travelguy (Mar 3, 2007)

*High Country Club vs. Timeshares*

I toured all seven of the High Country Club properties in Summit and Eagle counties in Colorado.  I was staying at the Marriott Streamside @ Vail which is a very nice timeshare.  I can't tell you how much of a let down it was to spend the rest of my week at the Marriott after seeing the High Country Club properties.

The next week I was staying at the Starwood resort in Beaver Creek and spent several days at the High Country Club property in Snowmass during the middle of the week.  Once again, it was a downer to return to the Starwood timeshare for the rest of the week.

The Marriott and Starwood properties were great resorts for a timeshare but totally different from the High Country Club properties.  Following is a generalization of the differences between the HCC properties and the high tier of timeshares:

1. The Location tends to be better.
2. The residences were Cleaner.
3. The Furnishing and Decorations were residential quality, not hotel type fixtures.
4. The property accessories and supplies were well thought out.  Bikes, grills, xbox, DVD, TV w/ DVD in all rooms, iPod connections for the stereos, gourmet kitchen accessories, "Play n' Pack" and other baby accessories, spare batteries, ziplocks, etc., etc.
5. The properties were Bigger with more bedrooms and bathrooms.
6. Most of the properties have Land around them, up to 5 acres!

I sure that there are more differences that I can't think of right now that other High Country Club members who have stayed at other properties can add.


----------



## m61376 (Mar 3, 2007)

Anyone have comparisons for any of the non-ski properties? 

The thread on the Hawaii properties was a little disappointing wrt location. My personal preference would have been oceanfront properties. Maybe I am expecting too much....

I know from Bill's posts that the NYC location is great, but it is a bit on the small size. Yes, I know the prices of NYC real estate quite well, but am still a little surprised that they didn't opt for something bigger. That said, I am concerned that size will be a precedent for other city destinations.

I'd love to hear more on their other locations.


----------



## Bourne (Mar 3, 2007)

duplicate posting...


----------



## travelguy (Mar 5, 2007)

*High Country Club NYC Property*



m61376 said:


> I know from Bill's posts that the NYC location is great, but it is a bit on the small size. Yes, I know the prices of NYC real estate quite well, but am still a little surprised that they didn't opt for something bigger. That said, I am concerned that size will be a precedent for other city destinations.



If you compare the High Country Club New York City property to other NYC Timeshares, I believe that the HCC property smokes the NYC timeshares for size, location, amenities and furnishings.  I'm just thrilled that the High Country Club property is not a studio.  In fact, the HCC property has a king-sized bed, full kitchen, eating area, home office and plenty of entertainment area.  It's possible that future High Country Club city locations will be one bedroom properties in keeping with their purchase price target.


----------



## m61376 (Mar 5, 2007)

travelguy said:


> It's possible that future High Country Club city locations will be one bedroom properties in keeping with their purchase price target.



Yeah- my phone conversations with them indicate that direction. I would have been happier if they planned on using the monies saved on some of their cheaper purchases and added it to their more expensive purchase locations. I tend to travel with family, so 2 BR's works better for me, but that is just my personal preference. My impression is that 1 million is in the upper projected price range, perhaps, but that realistically they are trying to stay in the 700K area.

And- yes- the NYC location is great and it is a modestly sized 1 BR. I don't really care about the city location, although NY is certainly a world destination; I live 45 minutes away. My concern is what it portends for other city destinations.


----------



## travelguy (Mar 6, 2007)

*High Country Club City locations*



m61376 said:


> Yeah- my phone conversations with them indicate that direction. I would have been happier if they planned on using the monies saved on some of their cheaper purchases and added it to their more expensive purchase locations. I tend to travel with family, so 2 BR's works better for me, but that is just my personal preference. My impression is that 1 million is in the upper projected price range, perhaps, but that realistically they are trying to stay in the 700K area.
> 
> And- yes- the NYC location is great and it is a modestly sized 1 BR. I don't really care about the city location, although NY is certainly a world destination; I live 45 minutes away. My concern is what it portends for other city destinations.



I talked to Heath Kirchner, VP of Sales @ High Country Club about their future plans for city locations.  Their plan for future city properties is to hold true to properties in the High Country Club price range, between $800K-$1M.  Obviously, they want to get as few 1BR properties as possible but it’s going to completely depend on the price of real estate.  For example, the Chicago market is completely over built and they should be able to find a fantastic 2BR property in the best location.  I’m not certain but I would think that High Country Club will be able to get 2 BR condos/apartments in most of the city locations.  In places like NY or SF, it’s going to be tougher.  From my conversations with the execs at High Country Club, I believe they will do everything possible to get the largest properties at the best locations.  Remember that the way a Destination Club operates is to purchase the best properties for the use of the members AND the best property for the value appreciation of the investors (win/win!!).  Therefore, the High Country Club execs have every incentive to get larger properties at better locations.


----------



## m61376 (Mar 6, 2007)

Doug-

I guess it is looking at the cup half empty or half full...I, too, spoke with Heath and their CFO investigating whether or not to buy. I understand the real estate pricing makes larger properties in NY, SF, London and Paris, etc., difficult. Similarly, since the Chicago market is not as high, it is easier to purchase a 2 BR there. My concern was that spending 700K for a 1 BR in higher priced cities was part of their current and projected strategy. 

My hope was that perhaps they would have taken the extra funds from great deal purchases that they had made at below their projected estimate expenditures per property and utilize that for those few prime real estate locations where 2 bedrooms would cost 1-1.2 million (such as NY and possibly SF, London and ? Paris, etc.).

My intent wasn't to criticize the club or your purchase decision, but just to get input from others and have an open discussion on points that are perhaps more important to me than to others. Larger units are more important to me than they might be to others. Also, since we are not skiers, their 3 and 4 bedroom prime ski condos aren't a lure for me, while I am sure they are a major attraction to many purchasers. If I skiied I probably would buy in a snap based on their extensive array of Colorado properties.

We all place varying import on different things. As discussed in the Hawaii property thread, many love the better amenties that HCC inarguably provides. I'd like them, but personally would enjoy an ocean view from my lanai or easier beach access more. I understand it is a price trade-off. 

All these posts are great- because it helps to have a full understanding about each property so we can have the info. to make an informed decision as to what is best for our particular needs. I appreciate all the info. you and others have provided and, who knows, if we don't buy I may read your posts over the next few years with envy.


----------

